# Mf 1030



## Trip (Oct 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me anything about a massey 1030, found one near by but cant seem to find to much information, has a loader, one owner, needs tires. Not sure of the year. 4x4 and diesel. thanks


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

TractorData.com Massey Ferguson 1030 tractor information


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, there goes another satisfied customer?


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure what to do, talked to a MF dealer on Saturday, the company that made the engines for those tractor is now out of business in Japan. I dont want to steal it from the guys but there are to many unknown with this tractor.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Go w/your gut feelings Trip.


----------



## eaglerock (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a 1020 2wd with turf tires & hydro trans. You have to hunt for parts.

The traction on my 2wd stinks uinless I put my full chains on along with alot of counterweight on the 3 pt.

Looks like your in Pa. If your not interested in buying the 1030 tractor, I might be.
Can you email the info on the tractor if you don't buy it?

Thanks.

[email protected]


----------

